# water temp? on the river



## Baker (May 29, 2011)

anyone know what the river water temp is and what the best temp is for the eyes and sauger? and or a web site that posts that kind of info?


----------



## Aquamac (Jan 14, 2010)

Was out on the river both Saturday & Sunday. Temp on Saturday around Coney was 67. Sunday it had risen to 68.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Give this site a try.

http://www.lrh.usace.army.mil/projects/locks/gro/

It should provide current stages and temps....


----------



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

Was 65 today on the ohio near marietta,


----------



## Baker (May 29, 2011)

thanks for the info this site was helpfull


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Anytime now till the end of the month, they should turn on strong. But the temp gauge for New Cumberland has been out of commission since about March........... If anyone gets close, please post temp!!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Snake69, it says 62 on one of the corps website this morning(Wednesday 5th) for New Cumberland,,,


----------



## Baker (May 29, 2011)

sounds like its just about time but anyone ever found a conection between water temp and a good bite around the nc or pike island dams?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

With Temps the way they have been I would be surprised to see temps at 62...I think the web site is still sayin it's a bit warmer than that.

I haven't been to either NC or Pike but particular temps will help dictate where the fish are and what kind of presentation they will prefer. They do tend to school up more as the water cools which makes it a bit easier to find them and catch a bunch.

Good Luck!


----------



## Aquamac (Jan 14, 2010)

As of Thursday the temps around Coney Island were at 68.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

62 deg Sunday evening & NC Dam.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

65 F at Tanner's Creek Sunday AM, 10/9.


----------

